# Ipod touch 3 bloqué après mise à jour



## gribouille1669 (17 Mai 2011)

j'ai fait la mise à jour de l'OS de mon Ipod touch 3ème  génération, 32 Go, résultat impossible de la rédémarrer, il m'affiche  qu'il faut le connecter à Itunes, lorsque je le connecte, Itunes (dernière version 10.2.2) me  dit qu'il faut le restaurer, je lance la restauration mais l'ordi (Imac X.6.7)  m'indique que la restauration est impossible, erreur 21.
Je suis allée à l'Apple Store et après vérif on me dit que l'Ipod est  mort et on me propose un échange standard moyennant 160 euros! la  garantie est dépassée de peu...
Et j'enrage car si je n'avais pas fait cette mise à jour mon Ipod fonctionnerait encore!


----------



## Vallle (19 Mai 2011)

Aie aie aie ... J'avoue que c'est moche et je partage ta peine, débourser 160 comme ça c'est pas cool :/ 

Alors je te propose ça comme sa, je sais pas du tout si cava changer quelque chose, mais je te propose quand même, as tu essayer de le restaurer en mode DFU comme quand tu le jailbreak ??? 

Peut être que sa ne changera rien ( étant donné que tu a été voir chez Apple ) 
Mais bon les Meilleures solutions sont souvent les plus simple


----------



## gribouille1669 (19 Mai 2011)

Appel à l'Apple Care, on tombe sur un plate forme téléphonique où le gars, avec un accent le rendant presque incompréhensible, lit un texte (que je connais déjà presque par coeur puisque je suis allée sur le site pour essayer de résoudre mon problème...). Il m'a conseiller d'aller dans un vrai Apple Store car visiblement moi je n'ai été "que" chez un revendeur agréé. Pb le plus proche se trouve à 500km! alors il propose d'envoyer un transporteur moyennant 210 euros forfaitaire! et ça l'a fait rire!!!
Donc non seulement il n'a pas de solution, ne peut pas vous dire si le problème est répertorié mais en plus il me rit au nez!...

Bravo le service après vente Apple!!!


Alors je veux bien essayer de jailbreaker en mode DFU mais peux tu m'expliquer comment faire?


----------



## Vallle (19 Mai 2011)

Effectivement c'est vraiment pas cool la ... Mais bon parfois tu tombe sur des personnes pas très aimable et parfois c'est l'inverse ... 

Alors je ne sais pas si ça va changer quelque chose mais voila le liens pour le démarrage en mode DFU .. http://www.iphone-forum.fr/viewtopic.php?id=14


----------



## gribouille1669 (19 Mai 2011)

SUPER CA A MARCHE!!! Ouah!!! je suis super contente!!! et moi qui était prête à le mettre à la poubelle!!!
Vraiment merci!!!


----------



## Vallle (19 Mai 2011)

Et bien le plaisir est partagé  content de t'avoir aidé


----------

